# [solved] Stage-1 install pro&contra; tutorial?

## ttyuser

Da ich gentoo von den Sourcen installieren werde, wollte ich mal genauer nach dem Stage 1 fragen. Was hat das für Vorteile? Gibt es hierzu HowTo's? In den FAQ's wird ja nur ganz kurz angeschnitten, dass die Skripte angepasst werden müssen.

Ich arbeite gerne nach der "try&error - find&solv - retry&error" Methode... Studenten haben ja Zeit  :Very Happy: Last edited by ttyuser on Wed Feb 13, 2008 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Vergiss Stage 1

- Du lernst nicht mehr oder weniger als wenn du Stage 3 verwendest.

- Der Zeitaufwand für das kompilieren steigt enorm, bringt im Endeffekt aber nicht mehr.

Stage 1 wird Hauptsächlich von Developern benötigt um ein Stage 3 zu erzeugen. Ausserdem glaube ich, dass für eine Cross Compile Umgebung ebenfalls mit einer Stage 1 begonnen wird?

Falls du aber doch unbedingt Stage1 machen willst:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/faq.xml#stage12

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## sprittwicht

Soweit ich weiß wird Stage 1 offiziell gar nicht mehr unterstützt.

Geh den einfachen Weg und mach ne Stage 3 - Installation. Das "aktuelle" Profil (2007.0) ist ohnehin so veraltet, dass das anschließende world-Update (nach Anpassen von USE- und C-Flags) quasi einer Stage 1 - Installation gleichkommt.

Stage 3 geht verdammt fix, da würd ich mir echt kein Scriptgefuckel für einen nicht unterstützten Stage 1 - Weg antun.

----------

## ttyuser

Danke, ich hab's aus dem Kopf geblasen und nehme die stage3.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Wobei noch hinzukommt, daß man beim Installieren via stage1 immer noch über ein Problem mit perl stolpert, wenn man zum ersten Mal ein "emerge -e system" macht. Spätestens die coreutils werden über eine fehlende perl-Datei mosern und die Installation abbrechen. Diese Datei hat man erst im System, wenn man manuell perl oder libperl (ich glaube es war libperl, bin mir aber nicht sicher) nachinstalliert und erst danach lassen sich die coreutils installieren. Wenn man gleich zu Anfang noch heftig an den USE flags rumschraubt, kann sogar noch schlimmeres rauskommen.   :Wink: 

----------

## ocin

naja, stage 1 und 3 kommen vom zeitaufwand aufs gleiche raus bei einem neueren rechner da die stages sehr alt sind und man eigentlich auch alles updaten muss. ich habe bisher nur stage 1 installiert meine aktuelle installation ist aber stage 3, jedoch mit den strages von drobbins (funtoo.org/linux)

maximum rice = stage 1

normale gantoo installation = stage 3

----------

## schachti

 *most.idiot wrote:*   

> maximum rice = stage 1

 

Nö - das gleiche Ergebnis erzielt man mit stage 3, setzen der CFLAGS/USE flags/whatever und anschliessendem emerge -e world.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Allerdings einen Vorteil hat eine stage1 Installation. Man rasselt nicht in so blöde Sachen wie das expat-1 --> expat-2 update   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ttyuser

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Allerdings einen Vorteil hat eine stage1 Installation. Man rasselt nicht in so blöde Sachen wie das expat-1 --> expat-2 update  

 

Äh... was ist das?

----------

## franzf

 *ttyuser wrote:*   

>  *Polynomial-C wrote:*   Allerdings einen Vorteil hat eine stage1 Installation. Man rasselt nicht in so blöde Sachen wie das expat-1 --> expat-2 update   
> 
> Äh... was ist das?

 

hehe, das hab ich grad in deinen anderen Post geantwortet (ohne von dem hier zu wissen  :Wink: )

----------

## musv

Ich hatte vor ca. 1 Jahre zum letzten Mal eine Gentoo-Installation gemacht. War eine stage1. 

Anleitung hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-570632.html

Damit ging's bei mir problemlos. Mit der stage3 hatte ich so meine Probleme. Zeitaufwand ist für die stage1 übrigens auch nicht höher als für stage3 mit anschließendem System-Update.

ttyuser: Du solltest Dir da aber im Klaren sein, daß diese Anleitung nicht für Gentoo-Anfänger geeignet ist. Wollte den Link hier nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber posten. Auch weiß ich nicht, ob die Anleitung auch heute noch funktioniert, da sich bei Gentoo erfahrungsgemäß ziemlich viel ändert.

----------

## ttyuser

Naja, wenn etwas nicht für Anfänger ist, sollte der Anfänger versuchen, eben kein Anfänger mehr zu sein. An und für sich ist es mir egal, wie komplex ein Prozess ist; ist er gut dokumentiert, und ich weiß, was da passiert, dann ist es doch eigentlich kein Problem? Da kommt bei mir wohl der männliche PC Spieltrieb durch... denn irgendwie bin ich noch am abwiegen, wie ich mein System installiere: stage-1 oder stage-3. Wie gesagt, auf try&error bin ich schon eingestellt. Ich habe mir irgendwie in den Kopf gesetzt, gentoo aus den sourcen komplett selbst aufzubauen; und je mehr ich selbst mache, desto mehr lerne ich, und desto zufriedener kann ich am Ende sein. Und irgendwo muß man als Anfänger ja anfangen dazuzulernen, sonst bleibst ja ein Anfänger. Und das will ich net. Was ich vermeiden will, ist anderen (euch) auf den Pelz zu rücken mit Fragen, wo ihr mir dann doch gerne den hintern verhauen wölltet...

----------

## Knieper

Wenn Du das System nutzen willst, dann wuerde ich Gentoo per Stage 3 installieren und mich eher mit den Gentoo-Eigenheiten vertraut machen. Wenn es Dir wirklich darum geht, zu lernen und Linux inkl. Umgebung zu verstehen, dann wuerde ich zu einer Extraspielpartition mit LFS raten und dort Systemteile auswaehlen/-probieren/-tauschen.

----------

